# Old Toro Mower



## RedTail0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings,
It seems that my Toro is having issues starting. I have troubleshooted the obvious (air filter, spark plug, bad gas) It appears that it will only start if I take the air filter cover off and spary some carb cleaner in the carb. I have cleaned the carb real good while running. Same issue happens next time I want to run it. Is this because the engine is not primed and has no gas? This is a old Toro with no primer bulb? Would yall sugges some sord of primer bulb? Kinda like what a boat fuel line has on it?
Thanks,
RedTail


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it run OK once you get it running? No fuel filter on this one?
You'll probably have to remove the carburetor and disassemble it and give it a thorough cleaning. Best thing to do is soak it overnight in carburetor cleaner, or just disassemble it, spray it out real good and run a small wire through the little holes & orifices.


----------



## RedTail0 (Sep 13, 2007)

First...thank you so much for taking to the time to reply. Its great to know that good natured people are out there not looking to just fill there pockets. Yep, your right, no fuel filter. Perhaps I should take the carb totally out and soak it. I did spray a good bit of carb cleaner while it was running but this didn't seam to do the trick. I have read on some forums about a key that prevents the flywheel from bending. I heard that this also could effect the timing. Wonder if this could be it. I noticed that the blade is in horrible shape with a bend and literally a cut in it. Im a newbie to the mechanics world but I am determined to fix this myself. No way im paying 45 bucks a hour in labor. LOL...just not for me at this moment of life.
Thanks again,
RedTail


----------



## RedTail0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh...also...yep.it runs great once its started..
thanx,
red


----------



## RedTail0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Disassemble the carb....im willing but i have never done anything like that..
thanx,
Red


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You can do it, just be careful how it comes apart and be sure you don't miss any little springs, pins, (like under the float lift) etc. If you take any screws out that regulate air/gas mixture, etc., then be sure you count the turns so you can put them back like you took them out. I take mine (have several small engines ie: two mowers, lawn edger, small generator, riding mower, etc.) apart every year and give them a good cleaning. You might be surprised what this will do for them. 

Oh, have you checked to make sure there is not a pinch in the gas line from the tank to the engine???? That happens sometimes. Could there be some water in the tank that does not get out....empty that gas tank and put in a higher test gasoline and see if that helps.


----------

